# My pic wont show



## ShevanelFlip (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello

Im new here and I just uploaded a Profil Pic I can see it on my profile but It wont show when I post, why is that?


anybody care to help a newbie here?


----------



## espman (Jan 20, 2012)

Your profile pic and avatar are two different things, you want to set for your avatar, not profile pic.


----------

